# Removable seat taps



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What do you guys use for tapping removable seat threads? I really just want a 1/2-24 for central brass seats as they are the most common around here. AS, eljer and kohler would be good too. 



O'malleys makes a set with two taps but they don't list the thread. They used to make a 4 tap set and there are some on ebay but again, the sizes aren't listed. I have found individual taps for like 20$ but would prefer to get a set.









.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I never needed to tap a seat but if it come to that I'm telling them it's time to replace the faucet.

I own 2 sets of taps from Canadian tire. It's unknown if it fits for seats though?

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mastercraft-tap-die-set-75-pc-0587184p.html#srp


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing.. it's more beneficial for you to replace the tap..

Once there was a plumber that made a mistake thought he put the right cartridge in... in middle of the night it blew off hot water... the old man tenant tried to hold the water back he died of a heart attack...
It wasn't our company but I know who this happend to..
Sometimes just better to replace the faucet if it requires extensive work such as retapping a thread for a seat


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> What do you guys use for tapping removable seat threads? I really just want a 1/2-24 for central brass seats as they are the most common around here. AS, eljer and kohler would be good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



replacing seats is old school if you can find any newer faucets that even have replaceable seats.. i would say it time to replace the faucet..unless its got some crazy reason to save it..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I never needed to tap a seat but if it come to that I'm telling them it's time to replace the faucet.
> 
> I own 2 sets of taps from Canadian tire. It's unknown if it fits for seats though?
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mastercraft-tap-die-set-75-pc-0587184p.html#srp





Some customers are willing to pay for the stuff they have currently to be fixed. 



That set won't work, it's just a standard set with coarse and fine thread taps and dies for hardware. Most faucets use much finer thread pitches and require special taps.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I was thinking the same thing.. it's more beneficial for you to replace the tap..
> 
> Once there was a plumber that made a mistake thought he put the right cartridge in... in middle of the night it blew off hot water... the old man tenant tried to hold the water back he died of a heart attack...
> It wasn't our company but I know who this happend to..
> Sometimes just better to replace the faucet if it requires extensive work such as retapping a thread for a seat



It's beneficial to fix the tap if they are willing to pay me to do it. Also, why would I bother to install a faucet that will maybe last 10 years and have them pissed about the bad quality when I can fix the very nice faucet that has already lasted 40 years and could last many more?

Sometimes we all make mistakes, I would hope that I have the where with all to use the correct parts. Maybe your buddy should try a different line of work.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> replacing seats is old school if you can find any newer faucets that even have replaceable seats.. i would say it time to replace the faucet..unless its got some crazy reason to save it..



I wouldn't call fixing plumbing appliances and accoutrements old school I would call it service work and we do it all the time. I replaced some seats and washers twice today.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I wouldn't call fixing plumbing appliances and accoutrements old school I would call it service work and we do it all the time. I replaced some seats and washers twice today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats what you want to do, im sure they make dies to tap threads into the older faucets, you may have to find some vintage tools to fix vintage faucets...im sure they are out there..try a google search..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if thats what you want to do, im sure they make dies to tap threads into the older faucets, you may have to find some vintage tools to fix vintage faucets...im sure they are out there..try a google search..



Did you even read my first post?




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Some customers are willing to pay for the stuff they have currently to be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My kit has national coarse, national fine and metric so those pitches wouldn't work? Then I bet they will be super hard to find.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> replacing seats is old school if you can find any newer faucets that even have replaceable seats.. i would say it time to replace the faucet..unless its got some crazy reason to save it..


I have emco and waltec seats and cartridges that were popular in the 70-80's(tub/shower). Some customers I got didn't have the money to have their tiles ripped out because I couldn't replace the faucet from the back.

What's hard is talking to someone on the phone telling them if I don't have the parts there's no other way than to order the parts at a cost of a second call or to replace. I lose a lot of them and I presume other plumbers get the job? Maybe I shouldn't worry about those type of customers. By the way I think I carry more parts than every other outfit in the city.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I made a thread showing the tools I use to fix old faucets. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/sexauer-faucet-rebuilding-kit-83918/#post1200428


.


----------

